# Triplet bucklings



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

No good pics of the three, but here are two of them. Cute little guys, and I'm loving my Charm kids. These are out of DesertNanny P Gingersnap VVEE 90 FS by Wolfivan Undeniable Charm.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Adorable, congrats!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They are very handsome


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Very handsom fellows


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh so cute! Their eyelashes make them look pretty, too. Can’t wait until my Bambi has her kids. She’s the same color as you new little boys. Her predicted heat is around the 10th. Looks like she might be successfully bred. I’ll get to post my own little Bambi kids instead of imagining other people’s goat kids are what hers will look like.😍


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So adorable!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awwww so cute! Congrats


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Too cute!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

How exciting! I always love getting twins and a "bonus" baby!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Aw cuties 🥰


----------

